# PurpleSky



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a happy aussie birthday


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Happy Birthday PurpleSky! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks to dai, you get to part early!!! Have a good one.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

shouldn't we wait till sunset? :winkgrin: 

happy day to ya!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

well, if Scott's Turkish, isn't his birthday tomorrow?

:4-dontkno :laugh: 

happy birthday regardless

:birthday:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday PS - have a great day!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Thank you so much guys  This is like having a giant family.  Thank you all once again. 

I will celebrate it sometime next week as i passed a kidney stone this weekend and still have some pain :S


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i think Lisa collects rocks, send it to her....:laugh:


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Ahhh...roo on the barbie, some cool Foster's, and good friends.

I hope that your B Day is memorable.

:4-flowers :4-cheers: :birthday: artytime


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Kool, Im not late on this one :grin: 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY :4-flowers


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

So it's still safe?

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

gah hope im not late. 

Happy bday pruple!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh sure !!!!!!!!!!! you guys are over here parting it up and nobody lets me know !!!


Have a fantastic day Scottie and light up a cople of Irish car bombs for me !~!!!

:beerchug:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Ah great  Thank you all  

Time to serve the PurpleCake












:wave: :3-talker: :biggrinje :luxhello: :beerchug: :wiggle2: :4-flowers :4-clap: :3-laugh1:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

whattttttt ????????????????? no ice cream ???????????????????


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i want a slice!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Tiny slice for me please .....:1angel:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Let THEM eat cake. I'm waiting for Joe to bring the ice cream

Have a real good one!

Bill


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday.


----------

